# Ranitomeya Variabilis Fruit Flys



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I will soon have two Ranitomeya Variabilis and wanted to know how often and how many flies other users feed these little guys. The tank is seeded with springtails and I have several cultures of melanogaster going.

Thank You


----------



## amnesia (Jan 23, 2011)

I feed mine a small pile of flies every second day. I keep a bait station out so I can judge if they have eaten most of the flies from the previous feeding or not.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

What do you use as the bait, I have seen several mentions of a slice of banana will that work?


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Nath514 said:


> What do you use as the bait, I have seen several mentions of a slice of banana will that work?


Yup, that will do....


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome! Next question haha,

How many ff cultures should I have at once?


----------



## amnesia (Jan 23, 2011)

Nath514 said:


> What do you use as the bait, I have seen several mentions of a slice of banana will that work?


I use a slice of banana, 1/4 inch or so thick, placed in a pill bottle lid. I leave it in my viv until it is entirely mush, then rinse the lid and get a new slice. Not only are the flies attracted to it, but they also lay eggs. I'm sure my frogs end up eating the maggots too.



Nath514 said:


> Awesome! Next question haha,
> 
> How many ff cultures should I have at once?


I only have 2 frogs atm. I start a new culture every second weekend. That works out to 3 cultures going at a time. One towards the end of it's cycle, one starting to produce, and one freshly made. When I start a fourth culture, I toss the first/oldest which is now 6 weeks old. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

I usually keep two cultures for my pair of thumbnails but it doesn't matter really.


----------

